# How good are you at FPS's?



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

How good are you at FPS's?

Please post what you voted.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty good at a few games, especially when I play them for a while. I suck at the tactical FPS's though. I'm more of a Quake-gamer myself


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Please post what you voted.

*Posts merged*

I suck btw


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 9, 2008)

Depends on the game, but I'm fairly decent at them.  Still play the hell out of UT2004 (so many mods, yay~), and I dare not step into the arena of Halo because I don't operate that well with a controller.  I NEED my trackball mouse!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)

Im ok when it comes to console fps. Im better with a mouse but ill vote for im ok since im not l33t XD


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

for pc or for consoles?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

i truly suck at fps'


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> for pc or for consoles?


Either


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, i'm decent at pc ones. as for console, i used to SUCK at them (cuz i needed a mouse lol), but now i'm decent at halos.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't really care for FPS games, so I suck at them.  Oddly enough, I DO like playing them on the DS......still suck at them though. 

(first reply I made through my new cell phone.....BlackjackII)


----------



## enarky (Oct 9, 2008)

Where's the "I don't play FPS, so neither do I know, nor do I care how good I am with them (but I would most likely totally rule)"-option?


----------



## ackers (Oct 9, 2008)

I suck at playing FPS online..... especially Halo. When I'm shooting someone they always kill me!! Why?? I could shoot them like a thousand times in the head but I always seem to be the one who gets killed.

I'm good at them in single player though, not that I even like FPS much anyway. I did preorder Far Cry 2 however cuz it looks awesome!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Who voted awesome?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a decent player, I haven't played many FPS's but I'm pretty good at Counter Strike.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 9, 2008)

I just voted awesome. On consoles, I'm decent. On PC, I kick major ass. I used to spend WAY too much time on TFC and before that, Action Quake 2 (LOVED that mod). What is really funny though, i stopped playing PC fps's just shortly before i started dating Wife®. Its been almost 4 years that we've been together now, and she'd never seen me play a PC FPS. We had a LAN party going on earlier this year at one of those Gaming Centers (where you rent time on PCs and they're all set up yadda yadda), and a group of 10 or so of us were playing F.E.A.R. I sat down and she stood behind me to watch. I wrecked the other guys to shit and back. We got done, i turned around and her eyes were wide. "You were really good at that!" she said. I didn't even think about it, and at that point realized how much time i had put into those games in the past, and how little i'd played in the recent years. Just like riding a bike.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I just voted awesome. On consoles, I'm decent. On PC, I kick major ass. I used to spend WAY too much time on TFC and before that, Action Quake 2 (LOVED that mod). What is really funny though, i stopped playing PC fps's just shortly before i started dating Wife®. Its been almost 4 years that we've been together now, and she'd never seen me play a PC FPS. We had a LAN party going on earlier this year at one of those Gaming Centers (where you rent time on PCs and they're all set up yadda yadda), and a group of 10 or so of us were playing F.E.A.R. I sat down and she stood behind me to watch. I wrecked the other guys to shit and back. We got done, i turned around and her eyes were wide. "You were really good at that!" she said. I didn't even think about it, and at that point realized how much time i had put into those games in the past, and how little i'd played in the recent years. Just like riding a bike.


YES!









lol I'm such a dick.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL u bastard xD that was ur plan all along wasn't it


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Ye.. is this as dumb as I feel like for posting this? 
haha


----------



## Sstew (Oct 9, 2008)

Voted Awesome,

On consoles Im Awesome- COD4- Rainbow Six Vegas-NOT Halo, It sucks- but Im sure I'd be good at it.

Now on PC's Im Horrible, I need a controller, I cant use a mouse and a keyboard >.>


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Ye.. is this as dumb as I feel like for posting this?
> haha


lol to be honest, i was kinda suspicious that u made a serious topic xD


----------



## amptor (Oct 9, 2008)

I've played them a lot and I suck at them.  How the hell do u aim in these things


----------



## WildWon (Oct 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, i fire off early. But with that, i also have a wife. So sex isn't a conquest.  So it doesn't really matter how long or short i can hold out. The fact is, i'm getting some AND i kick ass in FPSes.

Win.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 9, 2008)

I powned major ass in my old Quake3 and Jedi Knights 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm a bit rusty, but I'm gonna try TF2 soon. I hope that FPS haven't changed too much


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm quite good in all shooters, I love them !
On the PC mainly.

Last year there was a Unreal Tournament 2004 - tournament in my school, and I won it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 15 years old, pwning guys of 20 years old. They always shouted at me after that, saying I was cheating or something like that....
Pathetic ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got a beating after a game from some though guys, luckily my friends were closeby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And at the moment I'm playing CoD 2 and CoD 4 a lot.
I swear to god, if anyone on this board beats me at CoD 2, he"ll get a free sig!
You can contact me anytime on my XFire, check my signiature for more info.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to say I am just 'okay' with FPS games.  Despite being extremely good in TF2, TF2 does not have a very high skill ceiling as it is a 'mainstream' game for a more mainstream audience where your average player can perform really well.  Reason for that is that most weapons in TF2 do not fire perfectly straight and it is a bit slower than other FPS games (which is the reason why its more fun actually).

When it comes to twitch reaction and aim such as in Quake IV and Unreal Tournament, then I suffer a lot.

I suck at Deathmatch.

PS: Plus I'm really bad at doing 'tricks' like finding map exploits, trick jumping and bunny hopping.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I prefer to be snipers in FPS's other than snipers I'm no good


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to be quite good at Counter Strike on PC. There was a server with 10 people cap and didn't have Cheating Death, I practiced against wall and aimhackers until I could score like 25/0 against them. Turned out to be good exercise as I still could kick ass in CD servers.

Using gamepad I fall under suck hardcore category. My biggest achievement is placing first out of 4 people in Halo 1 offline multiplayer when I first played it.
I'm having trouble scoring 175 in Fable 2's shooting range.


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

im a member of =[LoVe]= clan for cs:s and [email protected] clan member for cs 1.6
im addicted to fps

PS only noobs think that everybody hax they declared me a haxxor several times
when my score was like 30 kills 2 deaths or so in cs 1.6


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 9, 2008)

I suck horribly at them like I do with every video game, no matter if it's FPS or not.

But I still play cause they're awesome.

But when I get pissed off at them cause I fail I usually throw something.
And that something is my controller.
Which is why my 2 headphones are almost broken and my controller has a crack.
Whoopsie.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyone tells me I don't suck. I find it hard to believe them cause either I'm constantly outmatched or they're taking pity on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

I Suck!
-END-


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 11, 2008)

Not bragging but i am really good , Especially at Counter Strike Source.. I am rated 9th in the whole of Australasia , which icheckd a week back...

But now my dad took CSS away as i played to much!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 11, 2008)

^cool i'd love to be in top 50 for any game


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

I get head-shotted for about a gazzilion times in any fps...I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Prime (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm ok with them


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Not bragging but i am really good , Especially at Counter Strike Source.. I am rated 9th in the whole of Australasia , which icheckd a week back...
> 
> But now my dad took CSS away as i played to much!



WTF, that's a very impressive stand.
Do you have XFire?


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

CS:S I'm pretty good.


----------



## The Teej (Nov 11, 2008)

Better on PC FPSes I'd say. I'm not amazing, but I'm definitely not bad, so I went with "I'm ok". It also depends on the mood I'm in. If I can get in the zone, I've been known to wreak havoc and turn tables. Of course, I've also been known to go 10 deaths without a singular kill, so I'm rather erratic in the performance of my game.

EDIT: I should probably mention the only PC FPSes I play regularly are Half Life and CS: Source


----------



## Reaper (Nov 15, 2008)

If I watch a pro frag vid I get inspired. YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kjean (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I was OK player, however, I haven't thouched fps almost a year until now, so I'm not sure about my current status. Heh.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

I cant remember ever playing one on a console. I've played my share on PC though in the past. I need to play Metroid on DS sometime...


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 16, 2008)

I suck at them, but I think it's because I've never really devoted any time to them.  I usually just play a match or two just because my friends need another player or something.

I think I'm gonna start trying to get better at them just for the hell of it, so I can surprise my friends and be all like... "Oh, you just got pwnt by a girl!"


----------



## Reaper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, Metroid. Not too good at that.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 16, 2008)

I mostly suck at FPSs. Im decent in some. But once I go online I feel so bad because I suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 16, 2008)

im ok ... but ...huh ... why the F theres so many poll xD...


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 16, 2008)

I suck at them mostly because I don't like the movement of the character and I often get dizzy quite easily.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 16, 2008)

Really depends on the game and console.  I'm pretty good at PC FPS but I can't play for shit on a 360 or PS3.


----------



## ZeroTm (Nov 16, 2008)

I´m really good at fps on the computer and the wii. But I suck at xbox360 fps games


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

True, it depends on console... I'm good at FPS on DS, and PS2, but PC I suck.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> I get head-shotted for about a gazzilion times in any fps...I hope that answers your question.








 Im going to head-shoot you next!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

No you wont, cos i dont play them anymore...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys are funny...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2008)

I suck at FPS, Halo 3 is a prime example --


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone now the PC first person Counter Strike Source I was number one with it for something like a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At Wii I'm pretty good in Metroid Prime 3 Corruption thats a FPS to isn't it? DS i Suck


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I suck at FPS, Halo 3 is a prime example --



I thoroughly enjoyed Halo 3, even though I got owned... It's just natural for people to like Halo... so fun..


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Gears of War 2 was alright... I liked the first one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Resistance 2 was badass. Get a PS3 and try!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2008)

I  suck royal balls. i hate halo and every other shooter. except for command and conquer renegade.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 18, 2008)

MASTER FPS GUIDE
•Slowly increase sensitivity
•Aim for head
•Don't stay still


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm ok i guess.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Love some of them, finish them, but when it comes to multi-player suck at them! xD


----------



## Reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

If you don't own at multi, you officially is not good.


----------



## BKZ (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm ok at them. I just need to practice my sniping


----------



## seedvt (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm pretty good at Valve FPS games.

I used to be better, but a decline in frequent playing is making me go downhill.


----------

